# Shroom Fever



## shroom doom (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking forward to looking for some. I hunt around the mammouth cave area anyone interesting in scouting for some new spots let me know.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shroom Doom I hunt the Mammoth Cave area also on private land and the park. I found my 1st bunch last year on the 18th down there but I believe it will be closer to the end of Mar h before we will find any #'s. I did see a report from this weekend of a find in Muhlenburg county of 1 tiny black. I'm checking an early spot tomorrow in Hart county.


----------



## shroom doom (Mar 16, 2013)

Ricard76 I hunted las year and didn't find many in my honey holes was a bad year. I did find one monster yellow that weighed 5/16 th of a pound. However it grew under a big leaf pile and was water logged and uneatable. Hey if you would like
we could go look together either up their on your spots or down where I live doesn't matter. I have a couple of spots that they grow every year. We can split the haul. Just let me know. If your interested call me or text at 270-473-0475. I hate that the weather got warm and dropped back to freezing though not good


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Howdy All,
I also have hunted Mammouth Cave area near a couple of the cemetaries. Have done quite well, but never have hunted along the river but have wanted to. It looks great down there, especially near the ferry. Have either of you all hunted along the river? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Haven't hunted along the river but it looks like it should be a good spot for the big yellows. I have also found them near a couple of cemetaries. 1 maintained cemetary in the north side of the Park and 1 unmaintained cemetary in the south side. Never have found large #'s in the Park but really haven't tried but maybe 1/2 dozen times. Work, family, turkey hunting obligations and hunting private ground seem to get in the way!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I have never found large numbers of black morels but have been lucky enough to have found a large number of greys. I'm still thinking of going about the end of the first week of April if the weather will co-operate.


----------



## shroom doom (Mar 16, 2013)

Man i think this cold weather here is not a good thing for the spores.. Last year wasn't very good for them either. This week end is suppose to get up around 60 but I,m not sure what the ground temp will do. I hope the ground temp will get up and we have a couple of good rains.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shroom doom, I'm with you on your concerns about the cold. I don't know how it will affect the spores but I am concerned that there will be some that come up this weekend following the rain and slightly warmer temps and then they are hit by the cold next week. I expect them to be slow growing due to the cold. I am really trying to stay our of my patches because I don't want to be stepping on the young ones that I can't see under the leaf cover.


----------



## shroom doom (Mar 16, 2013)

Here we go rain and 60 tomorrow we should see some poping at least a few grays coming up.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

The radar is showing rain now in southwestern and south central KY. I hope it is making it to the ground and keeps up through tomorrow. If so, there will be some popping up through the leaves maybe Saturday &amp; Sunday and early next week. Get those mesh bags ready!


----------



## serenitywolf (Mar 26, 2013)

im soooo ready ive already been tick bit and got poison ivy and found my first snake hatchlings boots ready and bag in hand letsss go


----------



## serenitywolf (Mar 26, 2013)

i dont look like that lmao what is that pic next to my name a pecker head with teeth lol


----------



## glock907 (Apr 1, 2013)

From Franklin ky, looking for someone to hunt with both in the local area and mammoth cave area
Free to call me 270-776-2907


----------



## hawks (Apr 2, 2013)

Heading down from Battle Creek Mi and was wondering if there is any state land, parks, or forests that anyone would reccomend in Mid to Northern Kentucky. I'm not asking for "spots" but a point in the right direction would be appreciated since I will be travelling 5-6 hours to hunt. 

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Frank, Several on this sight have hunted Mammoth Cave Natl Park with some success. It can be pretty good in an average season. Blacks, yellows and grays are common in that part of the state. You used to be able to go to the Park info center and the rangers would provide bags and an occasional tip.


----------



## hawks (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks alot Ricard, if you're ever headed up to Michigan let me know and I'll point ya in the right direction. Good Luck this year and God Bless


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Frank, I had the privilege of being in northern MI 2 yrs ago near Lewiston when they had an incredible season for blacks. There were 8 in our group and we found over 1300 in 4 1/2 hrs one day. It was crazy.


----------



## shroom doom (Mar 16, 2013)

Well still havent found any but if it rains so
on its game on. WE NEED RAIN


----------



## dfritz (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone around the madisonville ky area be Willing to take a fellow Shroomer out? I'm here from Kansas working for 2 weeks and I am JONESING to go, I'd be willing to throw in a couple bucks or some beer! Let me know and thanks


----------



## coyotewinds (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm near Leitchfield, KY. we finally got some rain. And more rain in the forecast for Friday, Saturday I'm going and find me a bag full of Mushrooms. think I'll drive to Mammoth Cave area. I better take my compass case it gets to be an overcast day. I'll bet I'll track 5 mi if not more. Good Luck to all shroomers!


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a feeling this is going to be a very quick season. I found a log of my finds in 2003 that showed the 1st find on 4/15 and my last find 4/24. I found about 500 during that period with the 1st couple of days being primarily fairly mature blacks and small esculentas (grey/yellow). The blacks petered out quickly and the yellows and greys continued for @10 days. On my drive to the office this morning I could not believe the tree progression over night. The poplars went from bare to showing their crest of small leaves at the crown of the trees and many of the other trees are showing some green that was not there yesterday. I believe this rain and warm temps will flush most of the blacks at once and the greys and yellows will start popping also. Don't be surprised to find blacks, greys and small yellows this weekend. It's time to get out there!


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Their starting to pop. On Friday morning I found 24 very nice blacks in Jefferson county and another 9 that afternoon in Hart county. Some of the 24 were the biggest fresh black morels that I have ever seen. Some were 5 inches tall and 2 inches across and the stems hadn't gotten large yet. Found another 34 today. All blacks except for 1 tiny 3/4 inch grey. Most were found on ridge tops or near the crest of the ridges.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found another 9 blacks on Jefferson county poplar ridge tops on edges of roads and/or clearings/fields. All still very fresh.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Had a chance to scout a new spot in Jefferson county this afternoon and found 8 very small greys around 3 different ash trees. The picking should be really good following tonight's rain!


----------



## rheaday (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been looking in Oldham county but have not found any.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found another 3 large fresh blacks this morning in Jefferson county and 37 blacks in Hart county, some fresh but many were showing age. Also found 6 very small yellows and greys mixed in with the blacks. Found on east and north facing hickory/poplar woods.


----------



## shroom doom (Mar 16, 2013)

ricard76 I also Hunt in Hart and live there. My spot has been destroyed by turkey and deer this year. Would like to get together and hunt in Hart. Would be interested as I have no Mushrooms theis year


----------



## rheaday (Apr 19, 2013)

Found 3 grays in Oldham County


----------



## shroom doom (Mar 16, 2013)

Found 9 in Hart YEEEE HAWWWW


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats shroom doom! It's been tougher finding these small yellows/greys but they are there. Just keep looking. The rain (1 inch forecasted) tonight should really help. A friend and I looked a little between turkey hunts Sat and Sun and found 12 very small whites/greys, 2 half frees and 1 black. My wife &amp; I looked today and in a patch where I had picked a few Sat and Sun and we found 2 old blacks, 3 half frees and 32 yellows and greys(all very fresh). All of these have been in Hart. Sorry but I can't invite you to hunt our farm since it is owned by me and 2 other people.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Picked 106 nice yellows &amp; 6 halffrees this afternoon in Jefferson county. @ 40 under a maple, another 30 under an ash &amp; sycamore and my wife found a patch of 35-40 big yellows growing at the edge of the woods/field under an ash. New spot that I had never hunted before. What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## serenitywolf (Mar 26, 2013)

my count is up to 94, greys and nice white ones i  find them in the same area everytime i go, and i go everyday except when weather is bad, everybody hang in there.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 8 more big yellows under 2 different ash trees and 3 lbs of fresh Dryad's Saddle mushrooms today in Jefferson county. The yellows were double the size of those found yesterday in the same general area.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested it looks like it will be an early season In Michigan near Cadillac and ought to be over about May 25th.


----------



## biog8r (May 7, 2013)

I've been Popping in on some promising spots in Grant,Owen and Gallatin counties, haven't spotted a single Morel yet,,, Still hoping! The rain and temps are really looking RIGHT. Have found Honey, Dryads and Turkeytails all over.
Is there anyone else on here hunting this area??


----------

